# New D. lobata home; want input



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

I was doing some reading for lobatas and popas that said too low of humidity will result in eggbound females; i keep them in the porch outside in FL so humidity is already +50% so i took her net cube, put plastic side down, layer or sphagnum moss and dead branches (so branches and net sides dont get moldy, i kept moss a half inch away from all sides so i stays nice and moist on the plastic and no dripping).

I would like some input from you guys...thanks! (it reminds me of a Jurassic period jungle with the type of dead pine needles/branches used)







The Jurassic look






I use a close-pin to pin the zipper flap up to the top (that little color of green is the pin) so i can tend to her.






After I put her in there, she hasn't moved from that spot at all; I think she loves it :wub:  

and the sticks and shelf liner on the left side used to be the top (for her old set up), but i think it works well in there...

Thanks so much!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

It looks awesome! But for adults only, a nymph may try to molt to low and bottom out.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It looks awesome! But for adults only, a nymph may try to molt to low and bottom out.


thanks nick! and yeah, lobatas are notorious for molting an inch from the bottom...i saved my silver-grey female as she was drying, if not she would not be here today...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Are those sticks hot glued on there?

How do you clean it?


----------



## Sticky (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice! It looks like she loves it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 20, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Are those sticks hot glued on there?
> 
> How do you clean it?


With a shop-vac, the mantis think its a Disney park ride! inch: :whistling:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 20, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 20, 2012)

Those "piney" things are really sharp and may puncture and damage a mantis' soft abdomen. Especially a fat, gravid female. I think it looks cool, though.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 21, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Those "piney" things are really sharp and may puncture and damage a mantis' soft abdomen. Especially a fat, gravid female. I think it looks cool, though.


They are actually kind of 'soft' ...they do look very sharp like hooks and such, but they are more on the soft side...thanks, she loves her home and seems 'happier' than before...


----------



## aNisip (Oct 21, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Are those sticks hot glued on there?
> 
> How do you clean it?


Yup hot glued! It was first an idolo cage, then i moved them...it is a really good grip on that side!

And cleaning goes from holding the moss in place, them turning it over so all the frass comes out, but some of the frass gets wet and stuck to the moss, so i meticulously (sp) pick out, with some forceps, the big frass that she makes...

And Nick, they LOVE the rollercoaster...however, it is quite dangerous b\c the rides are so fast!

And thanks for the input, I'm working on this for the rest of my lobata girls


----------

